# Repealing The PLCAA



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Repealing The Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act is part of China Joe's first 100 day agenda.



> Joe Biden has unveiled his agenda for his first 100 days in the White House, and his list includes an initiative aimed at nothing less than the destruction of the U.S. firearms industry. This is what would happen if Biden succeeds in his pledge to repeal the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act.
> 
> Imagine if firearm manufactures and sellers - even those who strictly followed the laws enacted to regulate their industry - faced potential civil liability every time a criminal misused a firearm. The affect would be similar to holding automobile makers and dealers responsible for injuries caused by drunk drivers. No business, no matter how conscientious and law-abiding, could ever survive being liable for the acts of millions of random people over whom it had no control.
> 
> And that is exactly why the law generally imposes no duty on a person or entity to control the acts of third persons to prevent them from causing harm (unless the person or entity has certain types of relationships with those causing the harm or being harmed).


Biden announces his attack on the firearm industry - The Gun Feed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Kiddy Sniffer in Chief is brainwashed into thinking the PLCAA grants the firearms industry TOTAL immunity to lawsuits. He's flat-out wrong. Just like he's been told it's illegal to own a cannon, 9mm will remove lungs, firing off two 12ga shots will scare an assailant away (remember folks, _he guarantees it!_!!)....


----------

